# Solved: desktop shortcut icons replaced changed to .lnk file extension



## rivawims (Dec 1, 2004)

[Looking for help with this issue: Icons on desktop have all been replaced with ie type icon and extensions to shortcuts changed to .lnk. Like Desktop is Contaminated and disabled.

Unable to open applications from desktop. Looks like it is opening but doesn't. BTW, trying to go to chat on this site, same thing happens. If I go to Add Remove Programs, get query about where do I want to open RUNDLL32.exe.

Have Adaware, McAfee. Have all updates for Adaware and McAffe, have run scans on both of them, no fix. Also, ran IE repair, no help

Need Help!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Riva!

Welcome to TSG!

You ought to run Spybot. You can get it here.

Then run Clean Up You can get it here.

These programs are free, and tyou can also get Spyware Blaster, another free program here.

Run these and then post back. Whatever happens, let us know.

xico :up:


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

All your desktop icons and .lnk. What may be failing to function is the file association. I am enclosing a fix for the .lnk and .exe file extensions. These are .txt files that you will need to rename to .reg files. In order to be able to see the file extension, open Microfoft Explorer and select View from the menu, then Folder Options. Select the View tab and deselect "Hide extension for known files".

Save these files to your desktop and then rename these to .reg files. Once done, click on these files and merge them into your registry.

Search your computer for the file Tweakui.inf. If found, right click on it and select Install. Upon installation, there will be an icon for it in the Control Panel. Click on it and repair the icons.

If you are unable to open the programs in the control panel, extract a copy of the Rundll32.exe from your installation files into the C:\Windows folder. For this you will need to run *SFC*. This is the system File Checker. Select Extract one file from the installation CD. type the name of the file (Rundll32.exe) and click on Start. The source path (Extract from) will be the directory where the .cab files are, whether in your computer or the Installation CD. The Target (Save in) should be C:\Windows.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Are you using any tweakers, like X-Setup?


----------



## rivawims (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey there all, thank you for the terrific advice.

I did get spybot and ran it, found Tweakui.inf and installed it and am now working with JSntgRvr's post, downloading fix attachments, Tweakui, and pulling Rundll32 from Installation disc.

Also,contacted telephone support for my computer yeseterday and went through a lot of steps with them including reinstalling the operating system.


Thanks again for your help.


----------

